# Encuesta: Los distritos de Lima!



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Espero que este tipo de thread no se haya hecho con anterioridad. Bueno empecemos...

Cual consideran que es el distrito más representativo en cada aspecto? (no vale repetir el distrito, solo es válido en las diferentes categorías en negrita)

*Entre todos:*
El más cometado en Incascarpers:
El menos comentado en Incascarpers:

*Cada uno:*
El más representativo de todo Lima (dudo que acá varien las respuestas):
El más moderno:
El más verde:
El más juerguero:
El más turístico:
El más limpio:
El más tradicional:
El más cultural:
El más pintoresco:
El más pujante:
El más comercial:
El más controversial:
El más deportivo (mayor cantidad de estadios, piscinas, etc):
El más seguro:

*Medalla de honor al más sobresaliente entre los distritos de:*
Clase Baja:
Clase Media:
Clase Alta:

Si pueden justifiquen el porque de sus elecciones. 
Si tiene ideas de otros "más" que puedan entrar en la encuesta sugieranlos.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Entre todos:
El más cometado en Incascarpers: Cercado Lima
El menos comentado en Incascarpers: Carabayllo

Cada uno:
El más representativo de todo Lima (dudo que acá varien las respuestas): Cercado Lima
El más moderno: San Isidro
El más verde: Jesus Maria
El más cultural: ...
El más juerguero: Barranco
El más turístico: Miraflores
El más limpio: ..
El más tradicional: ....
El más pintoresco: ....
El más pujante: Ate 
El más comercial: Independencia 
El más controversial: SJL 
El más deportivo (mayor cantidad de estadios, piscinas, etc): ....
El más seguro: ....

Medalla de honor al más sobresaliente entre los distritos de:
Clase Baja: Ate Vitarte por su Plaza Puruchuco que pronto tendra.
Clase Media: Jesus Maria 
Clase Alta: La Molina

Si pueden justifiquen el porque de sus elecciones. 
Si tiene ideas de otros "más" que puedan entrar en la encuesta sugieranlos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Entre todos:
El más cometado en Incascarpers: San Isidro
El menos comentado en Incascarpers: Pueblo Libre

Cada uno:
El más representativo de todo Lima (dudo que acá varien las respuestas): Cercado de Lima
El más moderno: San Isidro
El más verde: Jesús María
El más juerguero:...
El más turístico: Miraflores
El más limpio: La Molina
El más tradicional: Rímac
El más cultural: Barranco
El más pintoresco: Magdalena del Mar
El más pujante: Los Olivos
El más comercial: San Miguel
El más controversial: Lince/SJL
El más deportivo (mayor cantidad de estadios, piscinas, etc): Chorrillos
El más seguro: San Borja

Medalla de honor al más sobresaliente entre los distritos de:
Clase Baja: Ate Vitarte
Clase Media: Jesús María
Clase Alta: San Isidro


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Entre todos:
El más cometado en Incascarpers:centro de lima
El menos comentado en Incascarpers: ate¿?

Cada uno:
El más representativo de todo Lima (dudo que acá varien las respuestas):centro de lima
El más moderno:San isidro
El más verde:la molina/ jesus maria
El más juerguero:barranco
El más turístico: miraflores...
El más limpio: la molina
El más tradicional:barranco/rimac
El más cultural:barranco
El más pintoresco:miraflores
El más pujante:los olivos
El más comercial:san miguel
El más controversial:la victoria
El más deportivo (mayor cantidad de estadios, piscinas, etc):mmm chorrillos
El más seguro:san borja

Medalla de honor al más sobresaliente entre los distritos de:
Clase Baja: villa maria
Clase Media:jesus maria
Clase Alta:san isidro


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Entre todos:
El más cometado en Incascarpers: san isidro
El menos comentado en Incascarpers: comas (con razon)

Cada uno:
El más representativo de todo Lima (dudo que acá varien las respuestas):el cercado
El más moderno: san isidro
El más verde: san isidro/surco
El más juerguero: barranco/san miguel
El más turístico: miraflores
El más limpio: surco
El más tradicional: el cercado
El más cultural: san isidro
El más pintoresco: barranco
El más pujante: independencia
El más comercial: san miguel
El más controversial: magdalena
El más deportivo (mayor cantidad de estadios, piscinas, etc): chorrillos
El más seguro: san isidro

Medalla de honor al más sobresaliente entre los distritos de:
Clase Baja: villa el salvador
Clase Media:lince
Clase Alta:san isidro


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Entre todos:
El más cometado en Incascarpers:Cercado de Lima
El menos comentado en Incascarpers:Comas, carabayllo, kollique, Villa Maria del triunfo

Cada uno:
El más representativo de todo Lima (dudo que acá varien las respuestas):El cercado
El más moderno:Miraflores
El más verde:san Isidro
El más juerguero:Barranco
El más turístico:Cercado/Miraflores
El más limpio:San isidro
El más tradicional:Cercado, Barranco
El más cultural:Miraflores
El más pintoresco:Barranco, Miraflores
El más pujante:Los olivos, Comas
El más comercial:San Miguel
El más controversial:La victoria, Lince
El más deportivo (mayor cantidad de estadios, piscinas, etc):Cercado
El más seguro:San Isidro

Medalla de honor al más sobresaliente entre los distritos de:
Clase Baja:Villa el salvador
Clase Media:San Miguel
Clase Alta:san Isidro


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

*Entre todos:*
El más cometado en Incascarpers: centro de lima
El menos comentado en Incascarpers: no ce 

*Cada uno:*
El más representativo de todo Lima : centro de lima
El más moderno: San isidro... supongo
El más verde: no ce
El más juerguero: no ce
El más turístico: centro de lima
El más limpio: miraflores
El más tradicional: Barranco
El más cultural: miraflores
El más pintoresco: no ce
El más pujante: no ce
El más comercial: la victoria
El más controversial: La victoria
El más deportivo (mayor cantidad de estadios, piscinas, etc): no ce
El más seguro: miraflores

*Medalla de honor al más sobresaliente entre los distritos de:*
Clase Baja: no ce
Clase Media: Chorrillos
Clase Alta: san isidro

jeje solo conosco pocos distritos y no podria opinar sobre lugares que no conosco bien


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Creo que vamos a coincidir en casi todo, al fin y al cabo... Somos limoneros !!!

Entre todos:
El más cometado en Incascarpers: San Isidro
El menos comentado en Incascarpers: Pueblo Libre

Cada uno:
El más representativo de todo Lima (dudo que acá varien las respuestas): El cercado
El más moderno:San Isidro
El más verde:Jesùs Marìa (hermozo)
El más juerguero:Barranco
El más turístico:Miraflores
El más limpio:San Isidro
El más tradicional:cercado
El más cultural:Barranco
El más pintoresco:Magadalena del mar
El más pujante:Comas
El más comercial:San Miguel
El más controversial:Lince
El más deportivo (mayor cantidad de estadios, piscinas, etc): Chorrillos
El más seguro:San isidro

Medalla de honor al más sobresaliente entre los distritos de:
Clase Baja: Villa El salvador
Clase Media: Jesus Marìa
Clase Alta:San Isidro


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Entre todos:
El más cometado en Incascarpers: San Isidro/Miraflores
El menos comentado en Incascarpers: Comas / San Juan de Lurigancho

Cada uno:
El más representativo de todo Lima (dudo que acá varien las respuestas):Centro de Lima
El más moderno: San Isidro
El más verde: San Isidro/Monterrico
El más juerguero: Barranco/Miraflores
El más turístico: Miraflores
El más limpio: Surco
El más tradicional: El Cercado
El más cultural: San Isidro
El más pintoresco: Barranco
El más pujante: Comas
El más comercial: San Miguel
El más controversial: Magdalena
El más deportivo (mayor cantidad de estadios, piscinas, etc): Chorrillos
El más seguro: San Isidro

Medalla de honor al más sobresaliente entre los distritos de:
Clase Baja: Villa el Salvador
Clase Media:Jesus María
Clase Alta:San Isidro


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Entre todos:
El más comentado en Incascarpers: San Isidro
El menos comentado en Incascarpers: Comas

Cada uno:
El más representativo de todo Lima (dudo que acá varien las respuestas): Cercado
El más moderno: San Isidro
El más verde: Jesus Maria
El más juerguero: Breña
El más turístico: Cercado
El más limpio: La Molina
El más tradicional: Barranco
El más cultural: 
El más pintoresco: 
El más pujante: Los Olivos
El más comercial: San Miguel
El más controversial: La Victoria
El más deportivo (mayor cantidad de estadios, piscinas, etc): 
El más seguro: San Isidro

Medalla de honor al más sobresaliente entre los distritos de:
Clase Baja: Villa el Salvador
Clase Media: Jesus Maria
Clase Alta: San Isidro


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El más cometado en Incascarpers:San isidro
El menos comentado en Incascarpers:independencia

El más representativo de todo Lima:El centro 
El más moderno:san isidro
El más verde:la molina
El más juerguero:barranco
El más turístico:miraflores
El más limpio:san isidro
El más tradicional:barranco
El más cultural:barranco
El más pintoresco:barranco
El más pujante:los olivos
El más comercial:san miguel
El más controversial:magdalena
El más deportivo (mayor cantidad de estadios, piscinas, etc):
El más seguro: ninguno


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*Entre todos:*
El más cometado en Incascarpers: San Isidro / Miraflores
El menos comentado en Incascarpers:San Luis

*Cada uno:*
El más representativo de todo Lima (dudo que acá varien las respuestas):Cercado.
El más moderno:Miraflores / San Isidro
El más verde:La molina / Surco
El más juerguero:Barranco / Miraflores
El más turístico:Barranco / Cercado / Miraflores
El más limpio:La molina
El más tradicional:Rimac / cercado / Barranco
El más cultural:Barranco
El más pintoresco:Barranco
El más pujante:Comas / Los OLivos
El más comercial:Independencia. ( por el Mega Plaza)
El más controversial:.....
El más deportivo (mayor cantidad de estadios, piscinas, etc): ....
El más seguro:Surco

*Medalla de honor al más sobresaliente entre los distritos de:*
Clase Baja:Carabayllo
Clase Media:Los OLivos
Clase Alta:La molina / Surco

Pdata. Algunos de Ustedes se han confundido al mencionar zonas como un distrito.
por ejm. Collique, monterrico, no son distritos


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Entre todos:
El más cometado en Incascarpers: San Isidro / Miraflores
El menos comentado en Incascarpers:San Luis

Cada uno:
El más representativo de todo Lima (dudo que acá varien las respuestas):Cercado.
El más moderno:Miraflores / San Isidro
El más verde:San Borja (de manera oficial ya que tiene más metros cuadrados de areas verdes por habitante que ningún otro distrito)
El más juerguero:Barranco / San Miguel
El más turístico: Barranco / Cercado / Miraflores
El más limpio: San Isidro
El más tradicional: Rimac / cercado / Barranco
El más cultural: Barranco
El más pintoresco: Barranco / Chorrillos
El más pujante:Comas / Los OLivos
El más comercial: San Miguel
El más controversial:.....
El más deportivo (mayor cantidad de estadios, piscinas, etc): Ni idea
El más seguro:Ninguno

Medalla de honor al más sobresaliente entre los distritos de:
Clase Baja:
Clase Media:
Clase Alta:

Esta categorización está mal. Lima es una ciudad tan poco planificada que en un mismo distrito hay bolsones de riqueza y pobreza. Miraflores y Surco tienen áreas que podrían ser consideradas "de clase baja" y San Martín de Porres y Comas tienen zonas "de clase media" y aún de clase alta si lo medimos en estricto sentido económico.....


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

rojo en DC said:


> Esta categorización está mal. Lima es una ciudad tan poco planificada que en un mismo distrito hay bolsones de riqueza y pobreza. *Miraflores y Surco tienen áreas que podrían ser consideradas "de clase baja"* y San Martín de Porres y Comas tienen zonas "de clase media" y aún de clase alta si lo medimos en estricto sentido económico.....


en miraflores hay clase baja Whatttttttttttttttt


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Santa Cruz y las áreas que están cerca a la avenida del ejército difícilmente podrían ser consideradas como de clase alta o media. Alguna vez te has paseado por alli?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jeje nop? solo conosco la avenida larco y arequipa... y la que esta en larcomar


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eso si, esas zonas se parece a las de magdalena, puede ser de clase media baja...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

rojo en DC said:


> Esta categorización está mal. Lima es una ciudad tan poco planificada que en un mismo distrito hay bolsones de riqueza y pobreza. Miraflores y Surco tienen áreas que podrían ser consideradas "de clase baja" y San Martín de Porres y Comas tienen zonas "de clase media" y aún de clase alta si lo medimos en estricto sentido económico.....


Yo se que Lima es bastante mezclada, pero en promedio, entre todos los distritos uno tiene más de lo mismo que otro (ya sean areas verdes, edificios modernos, casonas coloniales, piscinas, clase media, baja o alta), y decidir cual merece la mención, depende de la opinión de cada forista.


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Pues eso sí. Tienes razón. Ya es criterio de cada cual decidirlo, pero la verdad es que personalmente, me choca un poquito categorizar los barrios de Lima bajo conceptos como "de clase media", "alta" o "baja", que no solamente están desactualizados sino que además están teñidos de prejuicios. Pero como sabiamente dices, que cada uno escoja.

Chaufa


----------

